# Good wall shelf for the center speaker?



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

I got my svs STS-01


The middle speaker is the SCS-01(M)


I need a shelf to let that speaker be on above the tv.

Anyone know a good shelf to get?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm sure your local hardware store will have something suitable...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You dont need anything special, Home depot has some nice shelves that once up look like they are floating as the bracket is hidden inside the shelf.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> You dont need anything special, Home depot has some nice shelves that once up look like they are floating as the bracket is hidden inside the shelf.


I have one of those above my tv.. they are nice... i think they come in black or brown and come in like 3 different lenghths


----------

